
Why Sun Microsystems’s Plan Of Revival Failed - dsr12
https://mobile.twitter.com/mcclure111/status/1196557401710837762
======
streetcat1
Sun would have lived today if they had not open-sourced java (or at least have
tiered pricing).

Not unlike docker (the company) today.

Solaris was probably the best OS ever made.

~~~
pstuart
Not sure about that. Linux + x86 killed their server market.

------
hindsightbias
Many companies had storageless internet clients 15-18 years ago.

Would have all worked had the Linux community had a viable desktop vs Msoft.

------
jibanes
I miss my sunray.

